# Larger tankmates for guppies



## jade_dragon71 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi, I'd like to start keeping some larger fish with my guppies. I pretty much have stuck with livebearers except for clean-up crew and the like, but would like to add some interest to a larger tank than I'm accustomed to having. My hubby is bored to tears with my nice, safe, harmonious tank. 

I do have cherry and ghost shrimp, too, but I can move those to the sump area once the new tank is up and running.

Any and all ideas and comments are appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

You might try Angelfish. They'd probably eat any guppy fry they could catch, but they're not that fast, and the adults could (and would learn to) get out of their way quickly. Also, with lots of guppies, they would split the attention of the Angels. I find they seem to not multi-task well - an angelfish with a single guppy would follow it around and harass it, but with a dozen swimming every which way, they'd eventually just ignore the guppies. One or two angels in a tank would be interesting, not too many.

How large a tank? Some larger loaches are very interesting (and have a "tough" look that might appeal to your husband) like the Weather Loach (Dojo loach), and Horse-Faced loach. They too would eat any fry they could catch, but probably would soon learn it wasn't worth it to harass the adults. They might try for awhile, but, especially if well fed (sinking pellets, wafers) would soon learn to just ignore the guppies. 

What about other invertebrates? Granted, they don't look "tough", but some large Brigsii snails (especially the interesting colors like Violet and Jade available from a breeder) would look very cool gliding around. Mine have gotten larger than a golfball, and are pretty impressive when they cruise in at feeding time with their antennae fully extended, and moving at an astonishing rate (for a snail). They're totally harmless to plants and fish (but might eat eggs on the substrate) when they're well fed, but are large and "different" looking. 

What fish are you considering? How large a tank?
-Jane


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, how big is the tank, and is it heavily planted?

That would help narrow the suggestions down a lot.


----------



## jade_dragon71 (Dec 17, 2005)

The tank that I currently have everything in is 55 gallons, and getting very "jungle" looking from all the stems I've been acquiring to break the new tank in with. The new tank is 135 gallons, and will also be heavily planted, but I hope it won't be a forest like the other one. I also have three different species of crypts, a red lotus, some java ferns, an aponogeton, some jungle val, and microswords. I kind of have an aquascape plan in my head, but I'm not going to scape from the beginning since I will have some sterile new stuff in there- the tank itself, substrate, etc. (I am wanting to seed a bag of substrate from the old tank when I get started.) I know I want glosso, but I haven't gotten any yet since the 55 is only 2 wpg with Hagen CO2. That'll have to wait for better lighting and the pressurized CO2.

I've actually considered angels, but kinda scared of the harassment factor, or even rams. 

I do have a weather loach atm, and it's fine with the guppies, fry, and shrimp. I would dearly love to find a kuhli as well, but haven't seen one in the LFS's in my town for over 2 years.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ooh yes, some Ram's or Dwarf Cichlids would be really nice. They may eat Guppy fry too, but it depends on how many of them you want to salvage.

You could also consider some type of Rainbow's, since their mouths are small and they probably wouldn't eat too many fry.

You have quite a bit of room to play, so your options are pretty wide.

Speaking of Kuhli's, I hadn't realized how hard they have been to get until I heard a few people talking about it. You used to see them all the time. I have about 4 of them that are probably 6 or 8 years old, and back when I got them, they were dime a dozen. I wonder what happened?


----------



## jade_dragon71 (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for your response, Jan. I love German Rams, and apistos are looking great also. Just can't get them locally. Same with the rainbows...but the LFS owners assure me they can order in whatever I'm needing if they can get it. The rainbows are quite interesting...hmmmm....decisions, decisions.

I didn't realize other people haven't been able to get Kuhlis.....I hope they do become readily available again. Those rank right up there with cories and otos to me- love them!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Rams are always cool to look at. I've been meaning to get some myself. 

-John N.


----------

